# First time firing my XD 9mm report



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

This is my first handgun and only the 4th time ever shooting one. I have much experience shooting in the Marines, but not handguns. I took a friend to the range after work. We split the range time and fee. I was a little nervous, but excited. I put the first target out about 10 yds. Loaded a single round. Got all line up and fired. Bullseye. I was impressed at how smooth the trigger pull was. So I loaded up 8 more rounds. Because my friend had a 7 rd mag in his Bersa 380 I didn't want to hog the lane with too many rounds in my mag. I fired the next 8 rounds. All but one in the black. Wow I thought. I rock. But I figured it was beginners luck. He got his turn. I put up another target. 6 out of 8 in the black with 1 in the red. Could have covered them with a 4 inch circle. A couple strayed out a couple inches. I shot on 12 targets most at about 10 yds and a couple at about 12 or 13yds. 90% of my shots were in the black and tight groups and quite a few in the red. But almost everything was left of the bullseye. Hmmm I shot to the left a lot. I couldn't believe how easy and smooth this gun is. I love it. The guy at the range was standing behind us at one point, I think because he knew we were beginners and I never shot the gun and he didn't want us to kill anyone. Well he said that was some nice shooting especially for a beginner. I noticed he had an XD strapped to his hip. I felt pretty good about that. I definitely feel that handling the gun at home while just sitting in front of the TV and getting the feel for it helped a lot. But I think that the gun made it easy. I spent a lot of time researching which gun to buy. I have no doubts that I made the right choice. When I buy my carry gun I will look at the compact version. It felt good in my hand. Thank to everyone for answering all my questions and giving great advice. It helped a lot.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well sounds like you are off and running. Just remember to enjoy the sport of shooting as it can be a life long venture of learning. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Good show! Welcome to the club!


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*xd*

hi gr8johnson, i have a post titled first gun,in the general semi-auto forum that has a link to the torture test that was done on the XD if you want to look at it.i also have an service XD but in 40 cal. it is the easiest gun to shoot 40 cal that i have ever used. i like the XDs a lot, enjoy your gun. :smt023


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow, you shot alot better than I did first time out with my XD 9mm Tactical. _My misses tended to the left also._ I've shot it twice now about 300 rds. total using a man sized silhouette (upper body only of course) and I've been just under 90% hits mostly in the vital areas (10 yards out). Every five or six rounds I tend to fire off three or four quick ones and I think it is these that are missing.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Semper Fi and good shooting. That XD is a smooth shooting pistol. I shot a friends and I think you made a good choice for a first pistol. :smt1099


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

The XD is a fantastic pistol, good job and thanks for sharing your story, it made my night.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Only problem I have heard with the XDs is you can't just have one. I have a XD45 Service model and love it.


----------

